# blackjack bloodlines



## wncpulldawgs (Feb 9, 2012)

does anyone know anyone who has any blackjack bloodline dogs


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

You're gonna have to be more specific .. are you talking about crenshaw's blackjack?


----------



## wncpulldawgs (Feb 9, 2012)

circlemkennels said:


> You're gonna have to be more specific .. are you talking about crenshaw's blackjack?


yep that's it


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [1021] :: CRENSHAW'S BLACK JACK


----------



## wncpulldawgs (Feb 9, 2012)

circlemkennels said:


> ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [1021] :: CRENSHAW'S BLACK JACK


nice peds and thanks


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

wncpulldawgs said:


> does anyone know anyone who has any blackjack bloodline dogs


 You're right in the middle of the good " Tab" blood.


----------



## wncpulldawgs (Feb 9, 2012)

OldDog said:


> You're right in the middle of the good " Tab" blood.


 true :thumbsup:


----------



## SECD (Jan 17, 2011)

BLACKJACK DOGS - DRAMACIDE KENNELS


----------



## 904bullys (Jan 8, 2012)

SECD said:


> BLACKJACK DOGS - DRAMACIDE KENNELS


ooh weee i like them dogs


----------



## SECD (Jan 17, 2011)

They have VERY nice dogs and very easy people to deal with.


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

The Venables Owned Weird Jack last, and even though he RIP. i have recently heard from Mr. Venable himself that he had frozen a few vials of Weird Jack semen and has taken two of his daughters to A.I.ed. They have crossed their fingers in hopes of a sucessfull breeding. Those outta be some pups.


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

Hey WC if your interested in purchasing one.. email me at [email protected]... my homie got this one for sale
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [395640] :: ROCK NATION'S CRAZZY JACK


----------



## wncpulldawgs (Feb 9, 2012)

roe1880 said:


> Hey WC if your interested in purchasing one.. email me at [email protected]... my homie got this one for sale
> ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [395640] :: ROCK NATION'S CRAZZY JACK


thats a nice looking dog


----------



## IndianCreek (Dec 10, 2005)

http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/public/printPedigree.php?dog_id=219382


----------

